# New next generation immobiliser on my GT-R



## wez_p (Dec 21, 2015)

Really pleased with my new vehicle security, even if someone took the keys they can't start the car without knowing my combination of buttons to press on the steering wheel/heater controls. Originally recommended to me by the local Nissan dealership, Middlehurst, when I was looking for a tracker to be installed, the team at PL-Autotek worked directly with the manufacturer to test the solution on the GT-R and I was really pleased with the service from them. Highly recommend PL-Autotek and the Autowatch Ghost solution to anyone else looking for some additional security and they also do other vehicles too.

https://www.facebook.com/PLautotek/videos/1616099275346646/

https://www.facebook.com/PLautotek/videos/1615995085357065/

https://www.pl-autotek.com/autowatch.html

https://www.facebook.com/AutowatchUK/posts/533069996899792


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

wez_p said:


> Really pleased with my new vehicle security, even if someone took the keys they can't start the car without knowing my combination of buttons to press on the steering wheel/heater controls. Originally recommended to me by the local Nissan dealership, Middlehurst, when I was looking for a tracker to be installed, the team at PL-Autotek worked directly with the manufacturer to test the solution on the GT-R and I was really pleased with the service from them. Highly recommend PL-Autotek and the Autowatch Ghost solution to anyone else looking for some additional security and they also do other vehicles too.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/PLautotek/videos/1616099275346646/
> 
> ...


You know what?? I really like that!!! If some gimps get my keys, however they get them, they still can't start the car, and it can only be started, after a correct pre defined, button press combo on the steering wheel/heater controls. It adds that extra layer of security, and as we know most modern day thefts are done with the keys! Once I get my r35 back, I think I'll be going for that! As long as it's reliable....

Cost from £399??


----------



## wez_p (Dec 21, 2015)

Exactly, which is what made me go for this solution. There's also a valet mode so you can give the car in for service without giving them the code and it stay in that mode until you enable it again or they take the car over 35 mph (haven't tested this yet personally). It also auto locks the doors when you pull away, which was just a bonus feature, but we are working with the manufacturer to enable unlocking of the doors again when the ignition turns off as I'm having to manually do this currently, but was happy to keep the auto lock on for now as an additional security feature. The software is apparently updateable in the future too if new features become available and the password change only takes a minute. Worked perfect so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G35_Infiniti (Jun 5, 2016)

What other options does the system have, a tilt sensor or GPS tracker ?? 
I'm not worried about people getting into my car with my key, I'm worried about being robbed of the car or what more commonly happens car getting stolen via tow truck/flat bed.

In those cases an immobilizer will be useless.


----------



## wez_p (Dec 21, 2015)

G35_Infiniti said:


> What other options does the system have, a tilt sensor or GPS tracker ??
> I'm not worried about people getting into my car with my key, I'm worried about being robbed of the car or what more commonly happens car getting stolen via tow truck/flat bed.
> 
> In those cases an immobilizer will be useless.




Didn't get those as options on this product, but the car already has the tilt sensor on the alarm and GPS via a tracker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

I want this I think it's the best solution so far, just one question though, can a thief plug into the OB? PORT and over ride the code?

Bobby


----------



## wez_p (Dec 21, 2015)

bobbie said:


> I want this I think it's the best solution so far, just one question though, can a thief plug into the OB? PORT and over ride the code?
> 
> 
> 
> Bobby



Apparently not Bobby, give the guys at PL-Autotek a call and they can explain all the details. They have been working directly with Autowatch on this to get the GT-R tested and supported. As I understand it, the Ghost is a tiny device that gets added on to the car's network and is very hard to find since it can be positioned in many different places. I wanted something that also protected against key cloning and I've a couple of friends who've had their cars stolen off their drive after having the keys burgled from their house.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

What price are they charging for it?

Bobby


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

It looks like a wicked bit of kit!! My concern would be what bypass do YOU as the owner have? As we know these switches and buttons won't last for ever with constant pushes and twists etc so what happens if the Up button on your cruise decides it's had enough (provided that's in your button combo) 

Like I say, cool bit of kit!


----------



## wez_p (Dec 21, 2015)

bobbie said:


> What price are they charging for it?
> 
> 
> 
> Bobby




Standard price is £399 fitted but I think they're going to look into a group buy if possible so just give them a shout 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wez_p (Dec 21, 2015)

Stealth69 said:


> It looks like a wicked bit of kit!! My concern would be what bypass do YOU as the owner have? As we know these switches and buttons won't last for ever with constant pushes and twists etc so what happens if the Up button on your cruise decides it's had enough (provided that's in your button combo)
> 
> Like I say, cool bit of kit!




So I've got a little scratch card that came with it so that if I forget the code or the buttons fail then I can scratch it off to reveal my code, call them with my code and they will give me an override sequence that can only be retrieved using my code. Think that's how it works anyway!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wez_p (Dec 21, 2015)

wez_p said:


> So I've got a little scratch card that came with it so that if I forget the code or the buttons fail then I can scratch it off to reveal my code, call them with my code and they will give me an override sequence that can only be retrieved using my code. Think that's how it works anyway!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Correction, just read the instructions and you don't need to call them, there's a secret way to enter the code that's under the scratch card panel for if you forget the code or a button stops working.

There's also the valet/service mode you can switch it into so you don't have to share your code with a valet or garage, etc. And it will stay in that mode until you enable your code again, or if the car goes over 37mph for more than 3 mins apparently.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Like the idea of this!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Interesting, could you set it to activate only when you want it to work e.g. parking a car overnight at a hotel etc, not automatically every time you start the car. It would annoy me as much having to use passwords on computers and mobile phones every 5 mins...


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

they have thought of everything, that is very cool


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

If you had EcuTek and prob Cobb with switchable maps you could have map 5 as say anti theft, just disable injectors! If your worried about getting dragged out the car either go to the gym or maybe press the locking button when you get in!!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

The Ghost immobiliser is a fantastic bit of kit, As a registered and certified installer of Autowatch products we worked with Autowatch to develop the coding for the Gtr. The very first unit was coded from my car and after hours of testing and programming was finally completed. For those of you who aren't familiar with the product its a very small immobiliser unit which very discreetly is wired into the vehicles wiring and controls the Canbus communication system. It is very cleverly designed to work with your cars existing buttons and these now become your buttons which enters your unique four digit code to switch the immobiliser off. It has no flashing lights, key fobs or hidden buttons and can not be scanned or blocked via jammers the immobiliser also has a valet mode function which allows the owner to give the car in for servicing or other work without giving them the code and as long as they keep the speed less than 37mph for less than 3 minutes it will stay deactivated. It also has automatic locking and unlocking function (anti hijack) when you drive the car . Even if God forbidding someone broke into your house and stole your keys they still couldn't drive the car away, it also stops the keys being cloned so it's the perfect device in vehicle protection. We are a vehicle security specialists business with over 30years of experience in security devices and offer this Ghost Immobiliser Supplied and fitted to Forum members for a special offer of £379 fitted or a group buy price of £349. We are in Birmingham 07973733441


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

MORE password. We need finger print scanners  if my crappy gym down the street can have them I want my car too as well.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Its a great bit of kit for sure but im capable of hiding my keys and switching into a anti theft map and locking my door, total cost £0.00

Apart from the stock tracker I have my own fitted that enables me to switch the car off via a text message as well as showing me where it is on my phone. (cost £50)


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

dudersvr said:


> Its a great bit of kit for sure but im capable of hiding my keys and switching into a anti theft map and locking my door, total cost £0.00


anti-theft map?? new one on me that! I like this solution, park up lock the car and its armed, no pissing about with maps.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Chronos said:


> anti-theft map?? new one on me that! I like this solution, park up lock the car and its armed, no pissing about with maps.


Takes the same amount of time to input code as switch maps !!! Anti teft map, easy, turn off injectors !!!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

dudersvr said:


> Its a great bit of kit for sure but im capable of hiding my keys and switching into a anti theft map and locking my door, total cost £0.00
> 
> Apart from the stock tracker I have my own fitted that enables me to switch the car off via a text message as well as showing me where it is on my phone. (cost £50)


Your keys can be cloned and stolen and your tracker jammed in two seconds and with the ghost neither is possible


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Takamo said:


> Your keys can be cloned and stolen and your tracker jammed in two seconds and with the ghost neither is possible


Granted , you can clone the key all you like but if its got no injectors firing you aint driving it away.
BUT saying that im considering your solution as well, its just I keep spending money on tyres and other go fast bits lol, like I said what you guys do is very clever, but how does it stop the key being cloned or is it a case of does not matter because they wont know the code?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

dudersvr said:


> Granted , you can clone the key all you like but if its got no injectors firing you aint driving it away.


And if they are professionals, would they be clued up on map switching? As once the cars power is on, they could simply switch to the normal map....


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Chronos said:


> And if they are professionals, would they be clued up on map switching? As once the cars power is on, they could simply switch to the normal map....


Took me 2 weeks of owning the car to be able to switch maps LOL but if they knew what ecu you had then yes, had mine on a Syvecs with Toucan display that needed code to come out of that map. I think if they want they will take it
simple, if a thief is that professional the cars gone.

But adrenaline going trying to start car and it wont fire why would they automatically presume a map? could be a cut out switch or car broke or any number of things.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

dudersvr said:


> Granted , you can clone the key all you like but if its got no injectors firing you aint driving it away.
> BUT saying that im considering your solution as well, its just I keep spending money on tyres and other go fast bits lol, like I said what you guys do is very clever, but how does it stop the key being cloned or is it a case of does not matter because they wont know the code?


A thief could come along with a new ecu which does happen and plug it in and drive away with the car but with ghost once again not possible and the beauty of it all is they won't know it's even there. Best peace of mind money can buy


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Takamo said:


> Best peace of mind money can buy



Except a loaded 9mm:wavey:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

dudersvr said:


> Except a loaded 9mm:wavey:


Not if you ain't in the car, and are asleep dreaming of Swedish blondes!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Why? are you a blonde?


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

dudersvr said:


> Except a loaded 9mm:wavey:


Not when you get pulled by the Police for speeding ...


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Evo9lution said:


> Not when you get pulled by the Police for speeding ...


What do you think the jack box was meant for? A Jack?


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

dudersvr said:


> What do you think the jack box was meant for? A Jack?


Definitely not a handgun ... Besides, is the car jacker going to wait for you to lean over the centre console, pull up the floor mat and open the cubbyhole in the floor to get your gun?

Personally, I think that this new system is far better and grown up solution :thumbsup:


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Evo9lution said:


> Definitely not a handgun ... Besides, is the car jacker going to wait for you to lean over the centre console, pull up the floor mat and open the cubbyhole in the floor to get your gun?
> 
> Personally, I think that this new system is far better and grown up solution :thumbsup:


But it leaves the car jacker alive...............unless you accidentally drive over him! BTW it was a tongue in cheek comment.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

dudersvr said:


> But it leaves the car jacker alive...............unless you accidentally drive over him! BTW it was a tongue in cheek comment.


I know. Just felt like posting it ...


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Evo9lution said:


> I know. Just felt like posting it ...


About 5 secs (with seatbelt off)


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

COBB has anti theft map  - oh and its free

Or just load 10% = 100% throttle map as you get out - he wont jack another car


----------



## whpFarmer (Oct 3, 2014)

Had an old system in a truck of mine when I lived in Central America.
You had to input your code, but it was just a button with combination presses. Same principle but old school.

The problem arose when thieves learned that almost every vehicle with an owner that took care of his car, had this system. They simply carjacked you AND the car instead. Asked about the code, had you input it, checked it and if you were lucky they left you on the side of the road.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

terry lloyd said:


> COBB has anti theft map  - oh and its free
> 
> Or just load 10% = 100% throttle map as you get out - he wont jack another car


Ecu swap deletes the maps, this still wouldn't be possible with the Ghost


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

I preferred the system on the old Clifford alarms, you need to enter a combination using a small pad, if you fail to do so the car shuts down in less than a minute once driven with all lights and alarms kicking off. The advantage of this is the would be thief would be away from your house with the car safely shutdown rather than waking you up with a knife asking you for the code.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

AdnanK said:


> I preferred the system on the old Clifford alarms, you need to enter a combination using a small pad, if you fail to do so the car shuts down in less than a minute once driven with all lights and alarms kicking off. The advantage of this is the would be thief would be away from your house with the car safely shutdown rather than waking you up with a knife asking you for the code.


2 sides of the coin there, some scrote gets in and cant start it, they run away after a few minutes on the drive and give up.

some scrote starts it, gets a mile down the road and the car stops, and cant they cant re-start it, so they vandalise it in frustration.

Suppose it all depends who tries to steal your car, scrote or a Pro.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

AdnanK said:


> I preferred the system on the old Clifford alarms, you need to enter a combination using a small pad, if you fail to do so the car shuts down in less than a minute once driven with all lights and alarms kicking off. The advantage of this is the would be thief would be away from your house with the car safely shutdown rather than waking you up with a knife asking you for the code.


You still have a fob which also overrides it and if they nick your keys the fob is normally on them.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

The Ghost immobiliser is the most cleverest and most secure electronic invention to secure the car.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Takamo said:


> You still have a fob which also overrides it and if they nick your keys the fob is normally on them.


Nope, no fob. I had this on my old Supra and there was no fob.

Personally i'd rather take the chance that someone drives off and it stops and they do what they like, rather than they can't start it and break in to get the keys if they're very determined.


----------



## WarrenA (Jun 2, 2016)

Takamo said:


> The Ghost immobiliser is the most cleverest and most secure electronic invention to secure the car.


How long is the installation do like the idea


----------



## Staninator (Mar 2, 2016)

wez_p said:


> Exactly, which is what made me go for this solution. There's also a valet mode so you can give the car in for service without giving them the code and it stay in that mode until you enable it again or they take the car over 35 mph (haven't tested this yet personally). It also auto locks the doors when you pull away, which was just a bonus feature, but we are working with the manufacturer to enable unlocking of the doors again when the ignition turns off as I'm having to manually do this currently, but was happy to keep the auto lock on for now as an additional security feature. The software is apparently updateable in the future too if new features become available and the password change only takes a minute. Worked perfect so far
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you turn off the autolock feature? It sounds like that would annoy me!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

WarrenA said:


> How long is the installation do like the idea


A couple of hours 07973733441


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Staninator said:


> Can you turn off the autolock feature? It sounds like that would annoy me!


Yes no problem, but it's a great function


----------

